# Tsunami RDA



## MoneymanVape (13/4/16)

Hi , anyone got the original or clone tsunami rda? Need advice. Want to get a nice rda because i onley heva a rta atm. What you guys think? The clone is nuch cheaper but is it worth it or should i rather wait save and buy geekvape tsunami?


----------



## Silver (13/4/16)

Thread moved to "rebuildable dripper talk"


----------



## MoneymanVape (13/4/16)

Hi, any comments on tsunsmi and tsunami clone? Need advice. Want to buy good rda


----------



## zadiac (13/4/16)

Hi @MoneymanVape , why did you start a new thread? You already have a thread about the Tsunami.
I moved the posts to the existing thread.


----------



## Migs (13/4/16)

Hi @MoneymanVape, I got a Tsunami, not the clone, it is pretty amazing, flavor top notch and a lot of airflow if wide open, I believe on Geek Vapes site they state the difference between the two. I would just buy the original tbh just because the price difference is not that much and it feels better having an original.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (14/4/16)

Cool must get nice rda. But wont a big deck rta too. Dont know. Maybe get rda then gemini or something like that


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/4/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Cool must get nice rda. But wont a big deck rta too. Dont know. Maybe get rda then gemini or something like that


I got the Tsunami and Gemini on the same day. I can tell you the second the Tsunami comes out I do not touch another atty. I vape my RTA's simply because I spent all that money.

The Tsunami is a BEAST. I got it as an afterthought really. But hot damn am I glad I did. 

Flavour for days running claptons or twisted steel. HUGE build deck and juice well. Using Scottish Roll wicks this thing can hold almost as many toots as a 3 ml tank I swear. 

Fantastic quality all round too. Grub screws and posts really fat and impressive you can fit quad Claptons no problem. 

Flavour AND clouds. Killer atty. By far my most used at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (14/4/16)

Nice i like i like. Defo gonna buy tsunami How is the gemini tho if got a serpent very nice. Should i bother with the gemini?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/4/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Nice i like i like. Defo gonna buy tsunami How is the gemini tho if got a serpent very nice. Should i bother with the gemini?


Gemini is very crisp and focused. More for lovers of fruit and menthol. If you like it sugary and sweet then leave the Gemini. Geekvape Avocado is my next tank. Gemini has a great build but... it wont cut the mustard once used to the Tsunami. Avocado or Griffin as an accompaniment. I only vape the Gemini at breakfast. It does kick like a mule though. Pow.


----------



## MoneymanVape (14/4/16)

I mostly vape fruit and menthol ☺


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/4/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> I mostly vape fruit and menthol ☺


 In that case... the Gemini will be your all day atty. You will be head over heels with that tank.


----------



## MoneymanVape (26/4/16)

So I got my tsunami today...put it ss coils just to try it and well um ITS AWSUM...The flavour is awsum tasting notes i have not yet before. Not alot of cloud but was not my end game. Going to make some fused claptons tomorrow and put them in and see how she vapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/4/16)

Dual 3mm ID Claptons @100 watts... clouds for daaaaays. And I agree KILLER flavor eh!


----------



## MoneymanVape (26/4/16)

How many wraps do you do i was thinging 8?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/4/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> How many wraps do you do i was thinging 8?


Whoops yes that is an 8 wrap build but I have gone silly with 12 and had space to spare.... But I see no need. This build really kicks.


----------



## MoneymanVape (26/4/16)

Sweet will make some fuses tomorrow and coil it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (1/5/16)

Oky. Sp I want to state the tsunami CHUCKS Clouds. Went to our local vape meet this morning in Port Elizabeth and well I was awsum. Never had chance to put my own fresh build duel fused claptons in the rda. Went to the meet and so i thought well hell put it in and see what happens. Build came to 0.12 ohms. Soon relized its chucking the vapours. Wasnt thinking of entering the cloud comp and well in last min sed hell why not. And guess what. I won!!! And the prize was n nosy cricket sponsored from our awsum local sho " The vape shack" owner Gary. Shot for the cricket cant wait to build coil. Did test it and holy cow its got so much power.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/5/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Oky. Sp I want to state the tsunami CHUCKS Clouds. Went to our local vape meet this morning in Port Elizabeth and well I was awsum. Never had chance to put my own fresh build duel fused claptons in the rda. Went to the meet and so i thought well hell put it in and see what happens. Build came to 0.12 ohms. Soon relized its chucking the vapours. Wasnt thinking of entering the cloud comp and well in last min sed hell why not. And guess what. I won!!! And the prize was n nosy cricket sponsored from our awsum local sho " The vape shack" owner Gary. Shot for the cricket cant wait to build coil. Did test it and holy cow its got so much power.



WINNER! Brilliant dripper it really is a cloud beast and flavor is surreal.

Next you need one of these, mate I cant go on about them too much just wowowowow, if you like the Tsunami the Messes Squared will make you beyond happy:


----------



## MoneymanVape (1/5/16)

Buddy of mine bought the clone and. Yes even the clone is awsum


----------

